# Kiko Quints!!!



## tlphlps (Feb 22, 2013)

One of our Kiko does just had 5 kids!!!  We have never had more than triplets, so this is new for us.  Do any of you have experience with this many, and I'm just wondering how common it is among the Kiko breed? Is it possible for the Doe to raise the 5 or should we plan to pull a couple and bottle feed?  She has raised triplets for the last 4 years successfully. She does not seem to be as full as previous years. We have given the kids colostrum from her, and supplements to two of the kids who seem a little weak, and not as "quick on their feet".  They are all big....6 to 8 pounds!! Any help or advice will be much appreciated.


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 22, 2013)

WOW!!!  I don't have experience with that many, the most we have ever had was triplets.  I would plan to pull and bottle feed if it were me.  Congratulations!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 22, 2013)

Kikos were bred and are known for their large litters. That is mighty large though. I say to leave them on and watch closely. Kikos are excellent mothers and are able to raise large litters without issue, but five could have issues. Keep and eye on them and watch how they are doing. 

btw I just had a doe kid and one of her kids was a little slower than the rest for about two days but she is *NOW* doing great. Be sure to up that doe's feed and make sure she always has hay too. 

Big kids! That's crazy. You have a keeper doe, to be having all those triplets and large litter. Congrats and hopefully she is able to raise them all.

ETA: I fixed my tragic spelling mistake.


----------



## rinksgi (Feb 22, 2013)

Wow! Congrats! That is a litter! I have no experience whatsoever with that, but I have read that people generally pull 2 kids. I bet she was HUGE!


----------



## Hillsvale (Feb 22, 2013)

I believe when you post about new babies the rule is to not respond until the OP (offending poster in this instance) has posted pictures of new babies... especially 5 of them, HELLO.... 

I would respond with: plan on supplimenting, on the understanding that you put up a picture this instance!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 22, 2013)

I would pull two of them, or at least just keep supplementing two of them.    I have had luck supplementing, but I have also had the kid decide he would rather try to nurse and starve to death than take a bottle full of milk, even if they had been taking a bottle for a couple weeks already.  That is very very frustrating.  I can't imagine you will get 5 evenly growing kids with out supplementing or bottle feeding two of them. 
I think Jodie had a kiko doe raise 4 last year, so she would be a good person to look up and ask about it as well.  We don't have kiko, I know they are good mom's but 5 is a lot.  Just carrying 5 kids was probably a strain on her system and may be why you are already seeing a smaller bag.  
Rolled steamed Oats added to the pelleted feed and a cup or two of rolled, steamed corn a day will help her.  Alfalfa hay will also increase milk production. 
At this point a couple energy drenches wouldn't hurt her any.  Nutridrench for goats or Power punch, 2 ounces twice a day for 3 or 4 days may help her get milking a little better.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 22, 2013)

I raise kikos and I have several that consistantly throw trips and quads.  Never had five before.  I have never pulled the extras.  I did have one loose one of quads last year but that was because the first one was coming out butt first and I had to pull them all out.  Momma took a few days to recover from the trauma.  

They usually raise quads with no issues.  I would watch them very carefully for the first few days.  If they seem lethargic and thier bellies don't seem full, I would pull two or at least suppliment some of them.  Don't wait too long.  If you have any concerns at all, I would go ahead and pull two.

By the way - Where are you located?  Were any of them does?  Are they going to be for sale?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 22, 2013)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I raise kikos and I have several that consistantly throw trips and quads.  Never had five before.  I have never pulled the extras.  I did have one loose one of quads last year but that was because the first one was coming out butt first and I had to pull them all out.  Momma took a few days to recover from the trauma.
> 
> They usually raise quads with no issues.  I would watch them very carefully for the first few days.  If they seem lethargic and thier bellies don't seem full, I would pull two or at least suppliment some of them.  Don't wait too long.  If you have any concerns at all, I would go ahead and pull two.
> 
> By the way - Where are you located?  Were any of them does?  Are they going to be for sale?


x2 

Watch and if they are doing good leave them. If your doe can raise them that is great. That shows she is a good mother, has good milk, and has it in her mid that she can do it, not freaking out and rejecting kids. Kikos are known for being wonderful mothers. Let her try and if she can, let her raise them. 

But if there are issues then pull and do what you need to do but I say let her try.

Jodie - I was thinking the same. Where are you at and you sell? lol


----------



## DonnaBelle (Feb 22, 2013)

Whoaaaa, Congratulations are in order!!

One of my does had 4 and I thought that was a record!!  But 5 is fantastic.

Keep checking bellies and make sure they are getting enough.  I would be feeding Mom some grain this week, three times a day, maybe some calf manna in with it, and a cup of BOSS.  That is one big drain on her.

Yes, I insist also, Photos of the Brood.

DonnaBelle


----------



## tlphlps (Feb 22, 2013)

Here they are. This is the best picture I have for now.   They seem to be holding their own, and are nursing well.  We will definitely keep a close eye on these babies!!  

Jodie, We are in Southwest Missouri. Two are bucks, and three does!  We don't have any plans to sell the does as of now, but the bucks will be for sale once weaned.  Our website is www.phillipsfamilyfarm.com if you are interested.


----------



## Fluffygal (Feb 22, 2013)

Precious pic of the new kids n mom.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 22, 2013)

I would make the drive to Missouri for does but I don't need a buck.  We were the Top Producer at the MD Buck test last year so AFK Bullet #5 is going to stick around for a few years. 

Let me know if you will have any doe kids for sale.


----------



## madcow (Feb 22, 2013)

Wow, she's an incredibly beautiful doe!  Love her horns, they look so, I don't know,........ exquisitely stunning! How old is she?  She looks like she's a great momma and really attentive to the newborns in the picture. What a big bunch of kids!  How exciting.  You're gonna have your hands full with that many little ones around.  Congrats!


----------



## Missy (Feb 22, 2013)

Congrats! Beautiful!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 22, 2013)

Just out of curosity, were the bucks the darker ones? Wonder what the chances are you carried a set of twin and a set of triplets at the same time. Hmm.

All look healthy and happy! Congrats!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Feb 22, 2013)

Wow, you guys are almost neighbors to us.

We are in NE Oklahoma, and have relatives in SW Mo. Kimberling City, Springfield, and Ozark.

I went to your website and saw your lovely family.  You have much to be proud of and a lot to take care of.  I sure hope you are teaching all those girls to cook Missouri style.  

Your goats are beautiful.  

We attended the OSU goat boot camp twice.  We really enjoyed it both times and learned a lot.  

DonnaBelle


----------



## tlphlps (Feb 22, 2013)

Just want to say Thanks So Much for all the comments, and advice!!  We are watching close, but letting BT try to raise them. She is being well taken care of too. 

Here are some specifics for those of you with questions, and interest. Our son, David, went out this morning a little after 6 to check on the does. No new kids were there.  He went back a little before 7 to check the roads to see if they were clear from the ice storm. He walked past the does, and noticed BT had 4 kids!  He came running in to tell us, and then went back out to check them out, and take care of things.  While he was making sure they all had nursed a bit, she stood up and had another one.  At that point, there were about 4 or 5 of my children out watching....talk about real life hands on homeschool.  When they came to tell me, I though they were just joking. I mean 4 was a big enough surprise! 

Okay, so I was off a little on the weights, but between 6-8 was a fairly close guess.  Here are the true weights... white buck 7.5 lb, tan doe 5.25 lb, brown doe 5.25 lb, white doe 5.0 lb, and brown buck 7.75 lb.

We don't know the exact age of BT, but I'm guessing 7. 

Oh, and yes, my girls can cook!!!


----------



## Kitsara (Feb 22, 2013)

Congratulations! That is one awesome doe. I'd love to snatch a boy. But alas. I have a buck, and that is all I am allowed to have at the moment  That and I'm being discouraged to not diversify into too many breeds. Some people... I mean, how can you choose between just a couple ?


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 22, 2013)

Congrats on the quints! They're so cute!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## alsea1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh my gosh. That doe deserves a huge pat on the back.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 22, 2013)

Glad to hear they are all doing good. Big kids for that many for sure. I have a doe that has kidded three times, having triplets all three times and kids averaging more than 9.5 at birth. Close to 30 pounds in her!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 23, 2013)

Wow, that is awesome.   Congratulations!  Are you sure she is a goat and not a gumball machine?


----------



## Symphony (Feb 23, 2013)

alsea1 said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh. That doe deserves a huge pat on the back.


NO NO DON"T PAT HER ON THE BACK, SHE MIGHT PLOP OUT ANOTHER ONE!!


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 23, 2013)

Symphony said:
			
		

> alsea1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Feb 23, 2013)

WOW Congrats on your new and healthy little crew!!! Well done Momma


----------



## julieq (Feb 24, 2013)

Congrats!  In over a decade of raising Nubians and nigerian dwarves, we've only had quints twice (in the nigies)!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 24, 2013)

So how are they doing now?


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 24, 2013)

great pic - many thanks


----------



## tlphlps (Feb 25, 2013)

The baby quints are doing great!!!  Mom is raising them all by herself and doing a great job. She is keeping them together, and is not letting the two boys hog the milk.(I have heard that can happen)...And we realize it still can. Mom is doing great too.  Her name is BlackTag, and I really don't like the name, but there is a story behind it...so that is what it is! So I end up calling her BT or just Mama Goat....lol. I will try to get a new picture of them up here sometime. I'm not the techy person in the house though...so that will have to wait a bit:/.  It is so cute to see them all jumping around and playing, and also hard to get pictures since they are so active...lol.


----------



## Hillsvale (Feb 25, 2013)

tlphlps said:
			
		

> Here they are. This is the best picture I have for now.   They seem to be holding their own, and are nursing well.  We will definitely keep a close eye on these babies!!
> 
> Jodie, We are in Southwest Missouri. Two are bucks, and three does!  We don't have any plans to sell the does as of now, but the bucks will be for sale once weaned.  Our website is www.phillipsfamilyfarm.com if you are interested.
> 
> http://phillipsfamilyfarm.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/goats.jpg


Beautiful goats... OMG. And you have a lovely family .... 10, 10 children?   that is a big beautiful family


----------



## Meat Goats (Feb 25, 2013)

Glad they are all doing good!


----------



## tlphlps (Feb 26, 2013)

Here is a new picture of the quintuplets....4 days old!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 26, 2013)

That is adorable.


----------



## SassyKat6181 (Feb 26, 2013)

Great photo!  Glad to see they are all doing well and mama is keeping up.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 26, 2013)

Awwwwww


----------



## Kitsara (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh my goodness, dawwww.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 26, 2013)

*Wow those are ADORABLE! I want Kikos now!*


----------



## tlphlps (Feb 26, 2013)

We had 2 sets of twins from first time moms on Saturday....two bucks from one, and two does from the other. In 7 years of raising Kiko's, the second first timer on Saturday gave us a little scare. Both kids were coming with head and only one hoof. We thought we were going to have to help her, and I was getting nervous, but about the time I was ready to assist, she gave a big push, and that was it.  The second one was a tad smaller and she didn't have any problem with him. We usually aren't even out there watching.  I'll try to get some pics up of them soon. It's a snowy, muddy mess where we are right now, and we have several more pregnant does due any time.  Then three more in a few weeks.  I LOVE this time of year!!


----------



## madcow (Feb 26, 2013)

One sure thing when you have quints, none of them should ever be lonely!  They look great, so mom is doing a terrific job. Amazing, just amazing what animals are capable of when they need to.  Awwwwww, so very cute.


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh my goodness. That is an adorable pile of baby goats!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 26, 2013)

Kikos are the best aren't they? They really are a great breed and wonderful mothers.


----------



## tlphlps (Feb 27, 2013)

Yes, we love our Kiko's, and think they are the best! That being said, we don't have any experience with other breeds.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 28, 2013)

Nah...that's called RESEARCH first!  Kiko' really make much more sense east of the Mississippi.
We are in NC... everyone here has boers... I think they think there is only one breed of meat goat here.   Boers have so many issues here. I love the look of the boers...esp. the kids... they just do so poorly here. 

So whatdya think you're gonna do with all those kids?


----------



## tlphlps (Mar 1, 2013)

We just weighed the quints at 1 week old today. Here they are! We still don't have them named.

#92 buck birth weight 7.5 -  1 week 9.0
#93  doe birth weight 5.25 - 1 week 8.5
#94  doe birth weight 5.25 - 1 week 8.0
#95  doe birth weight 5.0  -  1 week 7.5
#96 buck birth weight 7.75 - 1 week 9.7

We had another set of twins this morning!  Someday I'll get some more pics up.  Some of you way, way out do me on pictures, and I love seeing them all!! I will try to return the favor as soon as I can.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow! Excellent weight gains for that many kids on one mom. Awesome job to that momma


----------



## madcow (Mar 1, 2013)

You've got a multitasker there with that momma!  Wow, she really knows how to take care of those kids!  I would be interested in how much milk she's giving a day in order to feed 5 babies so they will grow like that!  It must be some pretty rich stuff to get weight gains like that in 1 week!  She's pretty amazing at being a first class mom!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 1, 2013)

WOW!  

I really, really, really really want to buy one or two of those doelings.


----------



## tlphlps (Apr 2, 2013)

Just an update on the quints! BT has been doing a great job with them and weekly weights have been between 2 and 3 pounds each week!  They are doing great, but I have to tell you all what happened with one of them. One of BT's little does has always been super friendly and will try to nurse off of any goat, but of course the other mom's won't let her!  That is probably due to us constantly checking on them and making sure they nursed, especially with this one who was the smallest. We had another first time mom (Charity) that lost her kid. It was a big 9 lb. boy, and if we had been out there, we might have saved him, but who knows, and we were at church.  So, we started milking her. One day, David put the doe up with Charity to see if she would nurse.  Charity was in a stand, and took to it quite well.  That was much faster than milking her, so he kept doing that once a day just to give her a little extra, and to give BT and himself a break...lol! Well, since doing that, Charity has started letting the doe nurse whenever she wants, and BT doesn't seem to mind. This doe (we haven't named the quints yet) has two moms...lol!!  Nursing off of both Charity, and her mom, BT!!  This is all just mind boggling to me, but that is what's going on out there.  

Oh, and we haven't decided for sure, but think we'll be keeping these does. We're just now trying to figure out which ones to keep/sell.


----------

